# Stolen Shetland pony



## abacusshetlands (26 March 2011)

STOLEN

ISAAC was last seen on the evening of 24th March 2011, taken from Houghton Regis, in Bedfordshire, an area known as Bidwell Hill.  Dragged through electric fence and squeezed or lifted over a kissing gate, taken across an arable field and probably loaded onto transport on a lay-bye by the busy A5120.  He is a STALLION, 30½" high, very small but wide and chunky, 8 year old, chestnut and white skewbald.  Very friendly and cuddly, if not since been mistreated.  Although if near mares will obviously be excited.  Had a very full mane.  Microchipped and have DNA. 
Crime ref:  JD12720/2011 (Bedfordshire Police).
  Email: abacusshetlands@yahoo.co.uk 
or Tel:  07778 318519
If there is any way I can get a photo on here can someone tell me please - alternatively email and I will send you a poster via email.
Please I want to find him safe and well.


----------



## cally6008 (26 March 2011)

Photos here - http://www.tracingequines.co.uk/hor...benston-isaac-30inch-approx-skewbald-stallion

Leaflets to print out - www.tracingequines.co.uk/Isaac-stolen-leaflet.doc

Posters to print out - www.tracingequines.co.uk/Isaac-stolen-poster.doc

Police aware, all horsewatch emailed this morning


----------



## cally6008 (26 March 2011)

More photos here - https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=295868&id=790282885


----------



## abacusshetlands (28 March 2011)

Thank you for adding the access to photos and posters etc.


----------



## Tinseltoes (28 March 2011)

Hope he is found soon.


----------



## cally6008 (30 March 2011)

Recovered and now back home


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (30 March 2011)

Thats great news!!


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (1 April 2011)

Is that the one in H&H news, found hogged and tethered? 

Great news anyway!


----------



## cally6008 (1 April 2011)

Yes, it's the same one


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (2 April 2011)

Awww wonderful


----------

